# Reicht ein 450 watt netzteil?



## Sylance (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi meine Freundinn braucht einen neuen Pc (zumindest neue komponenten)
kann ich folgende komponenten an nen 450 watt nettzteil hängen?

Intel® Pentium® Dual-Core E5200
Asus P5QL
GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit
Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500 GB
Radeon x1650
2xDvd Brenner/RoM


und kann mir jemand sagen ob dei der cpu nen Kühler dabei ist?
Hier gucken

Danke Mfg Sylance


----------



## chmee (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja, 450W reichen. Schau bitte selbst, ob die CPU Boxed ( mit Lüfter ) oder Tray angeboten wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (3. Dezember 2008)

Hier kannst du die Komponenten für den PC auswählen. Wenn du ein 450-Watt Netzteil auswählst, aber das nicht genügen würde, wird das angezeigt, wenn du auf "bestellen" klickst.


----------

